# Catfish's Aqua Regia Formula



## aflacglobal (Nov 30, 2007)

Back by popular demand...................
Catfish's Aqua Regia Formula for gold items. :arrow: :arrow: 
I have had several people ask about this so i am posting it again.

Thanks, Catfish.

:wink:


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 30, 2007)

And................. :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 6, 2009)

Meow !!!


----------



## blueduck (Aug 9, 2009)

Even though i believe i saved it to disk and put it in a safe place, with last months HD crash [locked up tighter than a crab's backside] I no longer had these either..... 

As diligent as i have been about back ups, it seems my cd's i burn have grown legs and taken to walking out of the ir official holding spots and made it to saftey in some other spot in the house, most likely hitching a ride with one of the kids...... anyhow thanks for the xls files..... I use Open Office to read them and it worked just fine for these files!

William
Idaho


----------

